# PSP



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Feb 27, 2005)

Anyone think of it as a threat to DS?


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 27, 2005)

I think you may have wnated this in the DS boards.

MOVED


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Feb 27, 2005)

Oops, got mixed up.   
:blink:


----------



## ƒish (Feb 27, 2005)

not a threat, its just a smaller PS2 if you ask me... nothing really that shocking at all.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 28, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> not a threat, its just a smaller PS2 if you ask me... nothing really that shocking at all.


 And besides the DS came out first so it will have more games and the online option up by then, so the DS will be the better value!


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 28, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The PSP already has online. 0_o


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 28, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 but it is not out is it?


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 28, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 in Japan it is.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 28, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 so it will be out near or later than the revelution.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 28, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WHAT???  It will be out this March in the USA!


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 28, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WHAT I did not know that!


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 28, 2005)

You learn something new everyday.


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Feb 28, 2005)

It just got more threatening.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 28, 2005)

CYNDAQUIL34 said:
			
		

> It just got more threatening.


 It is a threat, but Nintendo has wiped out all opposing hand-helds so far.  Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 1, 2005)

if you rhink about it...all the nintendo fans will get the ds. all sony fans will get the psp, what about th microsoft fans? who ever gets thoses wins...


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 1, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> if you rhink about it...all the nintendo fans will get the ds. all sony fans will get the psp, what about th microsoft fans? who ever gets thoses wins...


 Yeah, that sound abou right, only they might be waiting for a handheld xbox, lol.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 1, 2005)

I think the PSP will be some what of a competition... but hardley any.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 1, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> BASTOISE99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Imagine a handheld xbox! it'd be the size of a gamecube! lol!


----------



## MITHERMAN (Mar 1, 2005)

lol it probably would be!


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 1, 2005)

that system would crash and burn.


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Mar 1, 2005)

DS IS SOOO MUCH BETTER!


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 1, 2005)

CYNDAQUIL34 said:
			
		

> DS IS SOOO MUCH BETTER!


 For you it is.  But for millions of Sony fanboys, it's not, and they make a difference.


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Mar 1, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 1, 2005)

CYNDAQUIL34 said:
			
		

> NOOOOOOOOOOO!


 They do, and please stop spamming, or I'll delete all spam posts by you.


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Mar 1, 2005)

Sorry. So you believe DS is better though right?


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 1, 2005)

CYNDAQUIL34 said:
			
		

> Sorry. So you believe DS is better though right?


 OF COURSE!  DS PWNS!  Although sales-wise, we'll have to see.


----------



## ƒish (Mar 1, 2005)

grr... why would everyone go crazy for the PSP... its just another thing for them to boost sails with.... ☼&*# grr.... its annoying.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 1, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> grr... why would everyone go crazy for the PSP... its just another thing for them to boost sails with.... ☼&*# grr.... its annoying.


 well, and the DS is what?  Used to lower sales?


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 1, 2005)

lol


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 1, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> lol


 Nintendo isn't kinder than others.  All of the video-game companies goals is to make money.  Same goes for all other companies.  Wait, the same goes for all people....    
:blink:


----------



## Mino (Mar 1, 2005)

Yes, i think that it is a threat.  It may be a while before that happens, but eventually.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 2, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> BASTOISE99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ƒish (Mar 3, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no, the DS is a whole new system, when will the sony fanboys open there eyes, the PSP is just a PS2 with makeup, it has pretty much all the same features, same games, and cost twice as much... thats all it is

DS is a new thing, not just a jacked up gamecube.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 4, 2005)

The reason Microsoft does not make a handheld is because they are afraid that like the Xbox they will lose money whenever sombody buys it.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 4, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> The reason Microsoft does not make a handheld is because they are afraid that like the Xbox they will lose money whenever sombody buys it.


 So for that reason Microsift is supporting the DS and the PSP.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 4, 2005)

It is?


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 5, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> It is?


 Yes, I think that Microsoft is currently developing a game for the DS...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 5, 2005)

I think it is that splinter cell game.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 5, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> I think it is that splinter cell game.


 Yeah, you're right!  That's the game.  Apparently, since Nintendo didn't let Microsoft buy it, it let Microsoft help it instead.... wierd.... a partnership, maybe?


----------



## ƒish (Mar 5, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 if they became good partners, they could kill sony completely... cool    			 im fine with microsoft making games for the DS, as long as they dont keep trying to buy nintendo.


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Mar 5, 2005)

DS will pull through! Count on it!


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 5, 2005)

I think so.


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Mar 5, 2005)

That was very positive. I THINK so.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 5, 2005)

it was wasn't it? you never know with videogame system battles.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 5, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> it was wasn't it? you never know with videogame system battles.


 The PSP has a wider fan-base, but Nintendo's Mario is a family name.  Those are the main advantages, and we'll see for ourselves which will prevail.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 5, 2005)

It will be interesting...


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Mar 6, 2005)

I just hope it won't be a problem.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 6, 2005)

CYNDAQUIL34 said:
			
		

> I just hope it won't be a problem.


 It probably will be, but Nintendo always sems to manage.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 6, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> CYNDAQUIL34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 and Microsoft and netendo are making games together or somthing like that.


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Mar 6, 2005)

I don't think so.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 6, 2005)

its up in the air right now, microft  will go with ds or psp. which one i don't know...i was in eb games today and i saw some games for the psp...there games already out on the ps2. Also the graphics were ps2 graphics. and it was $249.99


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 6, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> its up in the air right now, microft  will go with ds or psp. which one i don't know...i was in eb games today and i saw some games for the psp...there games already out on the ps2. Also the graphics were ps2 graphics. and it was $249.99


 Microsoft and Netendo have already made a game.


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Mar 6, 2005)

My gosh! That's a lot of $$$


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 6, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> its up in the air right now, microft  will go with ds or psp. which one i don't know...i was in eb games today and i saw some games for the psp...there games already out on the ps2. Also the graphics were ps2 graphics. and it was $249.99


 The PSP is $249?!?  People won't buy video-game systems for these kind of prices...


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 6, 2005)

CYNDAQUIL34 said:
			
		

> I don't think so.


 They are!  They're making a Splinter Cell game for the DS!


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 6, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> BASTOISE99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Which game, BAMBAM!  I haven't heard of it, and what system is it on?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 6, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 6, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You said that they have already made a game, whereas I said that they are still making it.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 6, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 6, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No problem, anyway, continue discussion please.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 7, 2005)

yah, the guy at eb said 249.99


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 7, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> yah, the guy at eb said 249.99


 That's crazy.  Why is worth so much?  What's inside that little PS2 that is worth $249?


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 7, 2005)

The graphics are exactly the same as ps2.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 7, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> The graphics are exactly the same as ps2.


 And what is the PS2 worth?  $149?  Why did they sky-rocket the price to a hundred dollars more?


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 7, 2005)

because its a portable ps2.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 7, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> because its a portable ps2.


 so?  Are you saying that graphics make the price?


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 7, 2005)

yes.


----------



## ƒish (Mar 8, 2005)

see, its like i said, its A PS2 with makeup, and when the PS2 fans figure that out, they will either hate Sony, or be really mad at them... if i could figure out where there forums were... i'd go tell everyone


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 8, 2005)

I don't know...maybe ps2.com


----------

